# Cold creek



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

got a tour of the hatchery then went fishing, i caught my limit in 10 min. then i helped others net their trout. we has a great time.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, yeah, cold creek is bar none the best trout fishery in Ohio, period  I miss it 

But Elk River in WV feels a lil more wild and fishes quite well too! How big of fish did you catch?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sweet I think I need to get out there and try that!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Clayton said:


> haha, yeah, cold creek is bar none the best trout fishery in Ohio, period  I miss it
> 
> But Elk River in WV feels a lil more wild and fishes quite well too! How big of fish did you catch?


around 18- 20in.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Not bad  my new standing record came out of the elk at 21", but there's a 30 in there and I'll feed him an ant before too long


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! The talks about the Elk, I am heading there tomorrow for the cookout at Elksprings and throw some terrestrials and streamers!
Anyways, Cold Creek is kind of boring as there is just a small area to repeatedly casts to the same spot. There are fish in there but northing like anywheree down here! I did spend a lot of days there in my early years since I lived right down the road and my great aunt owned the the house right next to the creek on Heywood. If you think the Elk has more bigger trouts then you really dont know much about down here as there is some other rivers down here that can compete with the elk on very large trouts. But I am not gonna to mention them cause of the friggin meatheads lurking to go rape the waters.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

The largest fish that we have heard about this year was 34", and caught in the snag that is ~75 yds. downstream from the pavillion, below the two big Willows. We see a few Browns cruising in the pavillion pool, but getting to them is a trick...that is getting by the Rainbows. 
If I wanted to target the big fish there, I would throw Christmas tree ornament sized tinsel flies. Lotsa' flash...in the sticks. Just sayin'.
R


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

RonT said:


> The largest fish that we have heard about this year was 34", and caught in the snag that is ~75 yds. downstream from the pavillion, below the two big Willows. We see a few Browns cruising in the pavillion pool, but getting to them is a trick...that is getting by the Rainbows.
> If I wanted to target the big fish there, I would throw Christmas tree ornament sized tinsel flies. Lotsa' flash...in the sticks. Just sayin'.
> R


i saw a couple in the 30in. range but before my fly sank to where they were, 5 smaller rainbows were after it.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

dcfisherman said:


> i saw a couple in the 30in. range but before my fly sank to where they were, 5 smaller rainbows were after it.


Gotta getcha a sinktip line, or some full sinking line, and a sink tip, and a lot of shot! Just throw it on a 12 wt 

I call it tactical/precision (nuke) trouting


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Tangled with a 30"+ yesterday in the Mill pool on a Charlie boy hopper and red assed ant dropper for about 10 seconds.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Tangled with a 30"+ yesterday in the Mill pool on a Charlie boy hopper and red assed ant dropper for about 10 seconds.


where's mill pool?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to hook up FFD! I've been chasing that big SOB for a while now! Haha. Mill pool is down in the C&R area on the Elk River in WV. It's AWESOME. Best hole of water ever


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Way to hook up FFD! I've been chasing that big SOB for a while now! Haha. Mill pool is down in the C&R area on the Elk River in WV. It's AWESOME. Best hole of water ever


Maybe not the best hole but definetly most populated by fish and fisherpersons!


----------

